# Filled my second tag with a 10pt



## RIVER LADY

Opening morning I got my second tag filled with a 10pt. It was about 9am and I joking text my daughter and told her "I'm getting down to pee, maybe that will bring some deer". lol. So I get out of my tree and I'm doing my thing. Of course still looking for deer. Low and behold I see movement. Oh Crap!! and it's come to me. Crap!!!! Then I get a better look and it's a big boy and he's moving in on me rather quickly grazing on the acorns. So, I manage to get a couple layers pulled up over my rear end, pick up my gun, took aim and downed him. Much to my delight it was a beautiful 10pt with a 17 inch spread and I got another crab claw on one of the brow tines. Great day in the woods with my daughter but, I wish it would have been her.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER

Awesome Buck Congrats ! Cool Rack !

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith

Nice job on a real nice buck. Can you blame the poor guy, all rutted up like he is, and you go and bare the goods:yikes: That's just not fair:lol:


----------



## jfish88

Well done, congrats


----------



## troutguy26

Thanks for sharing that is an awesome story. Nice buck to!


----------



## RIVER LADY

Ralph Smith said:


> Nice job on a real nice buck. Can you blame the poor guy, all rutted up like he is, and you go and bare the goods:yikes: That's just not fair:lol:


Well, bucks are similar to men you know. I say if you know what works.....use it!!:evil::lol:


----------



## limige

Dang! Sweet Buck, Congrats!


----------



## honk/quack

RIVER LADY said:


> Well, bucks are similar to men you know. I say if you know what works.....use it!!:evil::lol:


Now that's funny! :lol: :lol: :lol: Great story and pix, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JimP

Classic story to remember for "posterity'.
You've now joined the club of those who've taken nice deer during a potty break or from the outhouse.

Hm-m-m, maybe I need to make up a potty deer patch like my mole cooperator patch...we'll see...

Congrats.


----------



## wyldkat49766

I can honestly say Ive never gotten a deer while 'taking a break'. Congrats on that deer. My son got a button buck this year. It was a bit on the small side but considering he was out on his own in the blind this year, Im proud.


----------



## fisherjam

Nice deer! So did you end up taking the gun from your daughter so you could shoot the big one? 

Just kidding. Nice job.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KalamazooKid

Wow ...... Just wow. A huge congrats on a beauty!&#128522;


----------



## Ridge_runner7

Congrats !


----------



## RIVER LADY

fisherjam said:


> Nice deer! *So did you end up taking the gun from your daughter so you could shoot the big one? *
> 
> Just kidding. Nice job.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good one.:lol: And the answer is no. We both have our own guns, we sit in seperate stands and she always get's first choice of where to sit. Everytime we go out I ask her where she is sitting, she always says "I don't know yet". That is actually my que to do a recap of what we have been seeing and when to help her narrow the odds in her favor.


----------



## RIVER LADY

wyldkat49766 said:


> I can honestly say Ive never gotten a deer while 'taking a break'. Congrats on that deer. My son got a button buck this year. It was a bit on the small side but the was out on his own in the blind this year, Im proud.


Congrats to your son. I would be proud also. Sitting on his own and managed to get a deer at his age, is an accomplishment. Sizing the deer will come with experience over the years to come. 

BTW...this is my 4th deer taken while "taking a break". I'm telling ya, it works.:lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766

RIVER LADY said:


> Congrats to your son. I would be proud also. Sitting on his own and managed to get a deer at his age, is an accomplishment. Sizing the deer will come with experience over the years to come.
> 
> BTW...this is my 4th deer taken while "taking a break". I'm telling ya, it works.:lol:



He has actually gotten 3 deer for the last 3 yrs he has been 'hunting'. But he has always wanted myself or husband in the blind with him. He wanted me to go out with him in the morning due to getting majorly getting spooked by coyotes more than once with their yipping and howling at their dent which is not far from our blind. But he went out on his own on fri and sat afternoon while I sat at camp reading a book and visiting family. He DID enjoy driving all over camp tho. He got better too. Gotta love 2 tracks for driving lessons. He has been driving into camp from the gate since he was maybe 2. Granted he was sitting with hubby or I while helping him, the last 4 yrs he has done it himself. 

As for your 'break' you need to print out pictures for us to hang outside the tree and see if it helps. lol


----------



## RIVER LADY

wyldkat49766 said:


> He has actually gotten 3 deer for the last 3 yrs he has been 'hunting'. But he has always wanted myself or husband in the blind with him. He wanted me to go out with him in the morning due to getting majorly getting spooked by coyotes more than once with their yipping and howling at their dent which is not far from our blind. But he went out on his own on fri and sat afternoon while I sat at camp reading a book and visiting family. He DID enjoy driving all over camp tho. He got better too. Gotta love 2 tracks for driving lessons. He has been driving into camp from the gate since he was maybe 2. Granted he was sitting with hubby or I while helping him, the last 4 yrs he has done it himself.
> 
> *As for your 'break' you need to print out pictures for us to hang outside the tree and see if it helps.* lol


 
Do you mean you want a picture of my A S S to hang on your tree?:lol:


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Great buck Rl! Awesome season congrats!


----------



## RIVER LADY

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Burksee

Super nice buck Shawn! 

On your little story... I couldnt "picture" you doing it any other way!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## McStamper

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lydia Lohrer

Great story! Quick thinking! I once had to shoot a bear while taking an "ahem" break...


----------



## 6667supersport

Great story. You never know when the big one is gonna show .


----------



## wyldkat49766

RIVER LADY said:


> Do you mean you want a picture of my A S S to hang on your tree?:lol:



Yup just the 'bare' necessities should work. because apparently they dont like mine hanging out. lol


----------



## RIVER LADY

Burksee said:


> Super nice buck Shawn!
> 
> On your little story... I couldnt "picture" you doing it any other way!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


 
Hey, that's how I roll.:lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

wyldkat49766 said:


> Yup just the 'bare' necessities should work. because apparently they dont like mine hanging out. lol


Oh okay. Picture sent. Check your messages. :lol::lol:


----------



## JimP

Instead of a patch, maybe a temporary avatar for the potty house shooters?


----------



## RIVER LADY

jimp said:


> Instead of a patch, maybe a temporary avatar for the potty house shooters?


 
:lol::lol:


----------



## J-Lee

Nice job River Lady, you tell the best stories. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## RIVER LADY

J-Lee said:


> Nice job River Lady, you tell the best stories. Thanks for the laugh.


 
My pleasure J-Lee....and thank you.


----------



## jerrob

Congrats on #2 while taking a #1 
Very nice buck RL, thanks for sharing.

J


----------



## RIVER LADY

:lol: Thanks


----------



## Fabner1

River,

I've said it before and I'll say it again, *WHAT A WOMAN!*

Maybe you should bottle at stuff!:lol:

Any chance of huntin' downwind of you?:rant: LOL!

O'lame Fred


----------



## RIVER LADY

Aww.... Thank you.

Fred trust me, if I thought I could bottle it and make money I would have already done.:lol:


----------



## River Keeper

RIVER LADY said:


> Aww.... Thank you.
> 
> Fred trust me, if I thought I could bottle it and make money I would have already done.:lol:


 I think i have an Idea ...Never been done before either :lol: River Keeper


----------



## Fabner1

RIVER LADY said:


> Aww.... Thank you.
> 
> Fred trust me, if I thought I could bottle it and make money I would have already done.:lol:


I have a name already,

River's Silver Estrus! 

Have you ever heard of P!$$!#g away a fortune!

O'lame Fred


----------



## RIVER LADY

River Keeper said:


> I think i have an Idea ...Never been done before either :lol: River Keeper


Do I dare to ask?:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Fabner1 said:


> I have a name already,
> 
> River's Silver Estrus!
> 
> Have you ever heard of P!$$!#g away a fortune!
> 
> O'lame Fred


Oh dear Lord!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Fabner1

RIVER LADY said:


> Oh dear Lord!!!:lol::lol:




Riffer,

From now on you will always be "Sweet Pea" to me!:lol::lol:

O'alme Fred


----------



## Robert Holmes

A couple of dandys and a freezer full of venison. Congratulations


----------



## RIVER LADY

Thank you Robert.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Fabner1 said:


> Riffer,
> 
> From now on you will always be "Sweet Pea" to me!:lol::lol:
> 
> O'alme Fred


Fred, shouldn't it be "Sweet PEE":lol: You're killing me.:lol::lol:


----------



## Fabner1

RIVER LADY said:


> Fred, shouldn't it be "Sweet PEE":lol: You're killing me.:lol::lol:


Sweet Pea,

Michigan Sportsman should pay you for getting so many people to look a your posts! You know I love all the MS girls but you are the best!
Looking forward to more entertaining posts. If you would have put this under the Deer Hunting heading it would have gone through the roof!

O'lame Fred


----------



## RIVER LADY

Fabner1 said:


> Sweet Pea,
> 
> Michigan Sportsman should pay you for getting so many people to look a your posts! You know I love all the MS girls but you are the best!
> Looking forward to more entertaining posts. If you would have put this under the Deer Hunting heading it would have gone through the roof!
> 
> O'lame Fred


Aww....you say such the nicest things..Thank you Fred.

I did put it in the deer hunting forum. They liked my Buck's.


----------



## spankins ole lady

Nice job river lady thanks for sharing! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fabner1

Sweet Pea,

You should change your By line to "Fish and *Bucks* have the hots for me"


O'alme Fred


----------



## RIVER LADY

Fred, my good fortune this year came from pure luck. Right place Right time. Now, steelhead......that's a different story.


----------



## Ralph Smith

RIVER LADY said:


> Fred, my good fortune this year came from pure luck. Right place Right time. Now, steelhead......that's a different story.


Maybe you need to drop them waders and warm the river water for em:yikes::lol:


----------



## Fabner1

RIVER LADY said:


> Fred, my good fortune this year came from pure luck. Right place Right time. Now, steelhead......that's a different story.


Sweet Pea,

Luck hail! You used your feminine wiles to catch them poor Bucks!

Have you made Venison chili yet? How about tenderloins?:rant:

I can tell you are THE Steelhead girl!:lol:


O'lame Fred


----------



## Fabner1

Sweet Pea,

John Reep talking about the Riffer.

http://www.comedycentral.com/comedians/jon-reep

O'lame Fred
 






​


----------



## RIVER LADY

Ralph Smith said:


> Maybe you need to drop them waders and warm the river water for em:yikes::lol:


Been there, done that......many many times.:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Fabner1 said:


> Sweet Pea,
> 
> Luck hail! You used your feminine wiles to catch them poor Bucks!
> 
> Have you made Venison chili yet? How about tenderloins?:rant:
> 
> I can tell you are THE Steelhead girl!:lol:
> 
> 
> O'lame Fred


No chilli yet. Have eaten a couple of the tenderloins already and will be making jerky tomorrow and Sunday. Yummy:corkysm55


----------



## Wendy

Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## tyson457

Once again this shows the power of the punani lmao great buck congrats. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RIVER LADY

Thanks everyone


----------



## RIVER LADY

Wendy said:


> Nice buck, congratulations!


Thansk Wendy. Hey I gotta tell ya. I was checking out your drawings on facebook. Your work is amazing. Love the pic of the dog.


----------



## Wendy

oh... thanks!  I appreciate the complement!


----------

